# Cold weather in Mexico?



## bellabird

We are seriously planning our move to (central) Mexico since my husband is retired. Can you help us find a small town or village in the mountains that would have the coldest weather in Mexico or cool weather year-round (NO heat and NO humidity)?


----------



## TundraGreen

bellabird said:


> We are seriously planning our move to (central) Mexico since my husband is retired. Can you help us find a small town or village in the mountains that would have the coldest weather in Mexico or cool weather year-round (NO heat and NO humidity)?


The village of Raices is at 3571 m and on the list of the highest cities in the world. It will undoubtedly be cold there year round. It has 571 inhabitants. It is located on the slopes of Volcan Nevado de Toluca.


----------



## sparks

There are lots of towns between 6000 and 9000 feet that are t-shirt weather during winter days tho chilly in the morning. Humidity will be low in the winter but summer rains bring the humidity. Think you just need to try it out and be flexible


----------



## bellabird

That's what we're looking for. Where are those?


----------



## conklinwh

We live in one for basically those reasons. We are about 7500 ft up in old mining town of about 4000 people with about 50 full/part time expats. In winter typically low 50's high 40's low and 60's to low 70's high. We do have a few cold nights in the high 30's but rare.
Like most of the bajio, central plateau, temperature rises hitting peak in May of mid to high 80's but with height and full sun, feels like more. Pretty low humidity and cool breeze in the shade. However many people, including us, leave in May for friends/family tour and come back early June when rainy season normally starts. Late this year but sprinkle today. Much like the beach where breeze comes up about 4PM to cool down and sometimes followed by rain 5-10 times per summer and then cool nights. "Rainy" season stops end September and stays cool.
Added value is that close to highway 57 with easy drive to the border. Also, we are 5 mi to San Luis de la Paz with about 70K people and two large grocery stores, 45 min to San Miguel and 45min-hour to Queretaro with Home Depot, Walmart/Sam's Club, and Costco. If you are interested in more, I wrote article on decision and process, "Mineral de Pozos: Magical Tranquility" that you can Google.


----------



## sparks

Mexico City, Morelia, Patzcuaro are all about 7000. Toluca is the highest major city in Mexico. Any towns in those areas will be similar. Most of Guanajuato is high elevation


----------



## bellabird

Sounds heavenly! We're visiting Guanajuato & Queretaro next month (July) for a week (3 nights in Gto. and 3 nights in Queretaro). Can we do a day trip to Mineral de Pozos from Queretaro? We are definitely going to plan a much longer stay when we return in the fall, but we're limited to a week for now.


----------



## Hound Dog

Now, this is not central Mexico but I presume you are not serious about that since whether you settle in Central Mexico of Southern Mexico is unimportant. I suggest the small municipality of Chenalhó, Chiapas about 45 minutes up and down and back up and back down the mountains surrounding the high Jovel Valley that is the home of San Cristóbal da Las Casas, Chiapas. A fine and beautiful small town of about 2.600 people in a stunningly gorgeous valley accentuated by sheer cliffs on one side and sitting at 1,520 meters quite pleasant most of the time with little humidity. You had better have a good command of Spanish and be willing to try to learn some Maya languages as well.


----------



## bellabird

Now we're talking! Yes, we both speak Spanish and this sounds perfect for us. Thanks SO much! :clap2:


----------



## Sal58

Google Real de Catorce in San Luis Potosi. It sits at the top of a mountain and is lovely.


----------



## gonzalezgirl

bellabird said:


> We are seriously planning our move to (central) Mexico since my husband is retired. Can you help us find a small town or village in the mountains that would have the coldest weather in Mexico or cool weather year-round (NO heat and NO humidity)?


The town of Tapalpa in the state of Jalisco is so beautiful, and only about 90 minutes from Guadalajara City. Google "Tapalpa Jalisco". Located in the Sierra Madre mountains. They also have awesome lamb restaurants as the town's dish is "borrego al pastor".


----------



## conklinwh

bellabird said:


> Sounds heavenly! We're visiting Guanajuato & Queretaro next month (July) for a week (3 nights in Gto. and 3 nights in Queretaro). Can we do a day trip to Mineral de Pozos from Queretaro? We are definitely going to plan a much longer stay when we return in the fall, but we're limited to a week for now.


Depending on how you plan to get from Guanajuato to Queretaro, you might go by very close. Expect the fastest is Guanajuato, Silao, Irapuato & cuota to Queretaro. However if you choose to go via Dolores Hidalgo via Santa Rosa & the mountain road or the newer route, you would then head toward San Luis de la Paz to pickup hwy 57 to Queretaro. Pozos is about 20 min from the hwy 57 interchange and would be a good place for discussion & comida before going on to Queretaro. A little longer maybe as we are about 1.5hours from Guanajuato and 45min-1hr from Queretaro depending on where you are going. If I'm around, would be great to host you with a few other expats if that of interest.
Mineral de Pozos is somewhat a required taste and not for everyone as like Real de Catorce, it is considered one of the 4 mining ghost towns of the Bajio.
BTW, Real de Catorce is a great place with significant indigenous as well as Spanish history. It is somewhat more isolated than Pozos with the only access through a mountain. It is also somewhat colder. The biggest drawback to us re: living there is that the only town of any size nearby is Matehuala.
We do love Chiapas and especially the area around San Cristobal. We chose not to seriously think of living there because we have aged parents & kids in the US and wanted the option of easy days drive to the border.
Long answer I know. Short answer would have been that yes a very easy days drive from Queretaro as we do that in reverse about every two weeks. If you choose this option, comida offer still holds.


----------



## scubakevin

I would like to ring in here with a couple more that i didn't see mentioned that are lovely.

Mineral del Chico (Hidalgo) 90 minutes to Mexico City, 30 minutes to Pachuca
Real del Monte (Hidalgo) same distances as above. Colonized by the brits more than 200 years ago and the city of Pachuca has a clock in their city square called "EL RELOJ" or "The Clock" which is a replica of Big Ben gifted to the area by England for the support of their immigrants and coal mine workers.

These 2 places are both in the mountains and small towns (no supermarkets or malls except PACHUCA) Temperatures don't get above 80 in the summer and you get snow in the winter. 

Tourist areas during most months of the year and I don't remember "rainy season" although I lived there for 2 years. I can tell you that it is one of the few places I lived in Mexico that you don't need Air Conditioning but a space heater is without a doubt a good option for the bathroom when you are going to get a shower. I rented a small 2 bedroom one bath home there for $250 US per month brand new with a real kitchen. COL is quite nice although for the locals it is quite high because of the income levels in the area.

Regards
Kevin



Regards


----------



## scubakevin

Ahhh I forgot to mention one of my favorite places in Mexico Coatepec Veracruz.

Coatepec is a small coffee producing town in the mountains of Veracruz about 20 minutes from the capitol city of XALAPA Veracruz. The weather in this area again is quite nice although in May the humidity can get quite high. The average annual temperature is about 67ªF with night temperatures dropping in summer to around 54ªF and in the winter months to around 38ªF. The town has had record temperatures over the years from 28ªF in December and January to a high once in August of 92ªF but the extremes are quite rare.

The town is quaint, banks and small businesses are abundant especially coffee houses and food carts. There is a church in the town square where on december 12th even the highest level politicians come to mass. 

I stayed in this town many months over 4 years while Miguel Aleman was governor and I was consulting on alternative tourism there for the state. It has always been on my list of places to retire. Real Estate is expensive there but depends on the area you choose. There are several small inns and 2 posadas. Posada Coatepec is without a doubt my favorite place to stay. There is a hotel as well a Westin if I am not mistaken.

Regards


----------



## TundraGreen

Another place to consider: Mazamitla is a "pueblo magico" located at 2200 m elevation in the mountains on the south side of Lake Chapala. It is a delightful little town. Much of the road into it has been recently repaved and widened and they are working on the rest of it. It is about 2 hours by car, 3 by bus from Guadalajara with its shopping and airport.


----------



## DNP

Great info.

Thanks, and keep it coming

Do you fly to Xalapa and drive from there?




scubakevin said:


> Ahhh I forgot to mention one of my favorite places in Mexico Coatepec Veracruz.
> 
> Coatepec is a small coffee producing town in the mountains of Veracruz about 20 minutes from the capitol city of XALAPA Veracruz. The weather in this area again is quite nice although in May the humidity can get quite high. The average annual temperature is about 67ªF with night temperatures dropping in summer to around 54ªF and in the winter months to around 38ªF. The town has had record temperatures over the years from 28ªF in December and January to a high once in August of 92ªF but the extremes are quite rare.
> 
> The town is quaint, banks and small businesses are abundant especially coffee houses and food carts. There is a church in the town square where on december 12th even the highest level politicians come to mass.
> 
> I stayed in this town many months over 4 years while Miguel Aleman was governor and I was consulting on alternative tourism there for the state. It has always been on my list of places to retire. Real Estate is expensive there but depends on the area you choose. There are several small inns and 2 posadas. Posada Coatepec is without a doubt my favorite place to stay. There is a hotel as well a Westin if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Regards


----------



## scubakevin

DNP said:


> Great info.
> 
> Thanks, and keep it coming
> 
> Do you fly to Xalapa and drive from there?


I drive from Quintana Roo without rushing it takes about 14 hours. It is about 2 hours from Puerto Veracruz and 4 hours from Mexico City. There is a small airport that I can arrive to via small craft from Playa but the cost would be 4 times that of driving.

Regards


----------



## marie99

*2nd best climate in the world*



bellabird said:


> We are seriously planning our move to (central) Mexico since my husband is retired. Can you help us find a small town or village in the mountains that would have the coldest weather in Mexico or cool weather year-round (NO heat and NO humidity)?


Lake Chapala has been rated by National Geographic as the 2nd best climate in the world. We are over 5000 ft in the mountains. Homes have no heating and no air conditioning. Little or no humidity. Also referred to as the Land of Eternal Spring. About an hour south of Guadalajara (2nd largest city in Mexico). Ajijic, San Antonio and Chapala are all popular villages on the north shore. Lake Chapala is home to the largest expat community outside Canada or the U.S. with almost 20,000 foreigners living here. In fact there are people from over 30 countries living here.


----------



## bellabird

CONKLINWH: I am not sure if I did it correctly, but I sent you a personal message.


----------



## marie99

bellabird said:


> CONKLINWH: I am not sure if I did it correctly, but I sent you a personal message.


Can I help you with any specific information. I have lived in Mexico almost 16 years and work in the field of helping foreigners make the move and keeping them out of trouble. ))


----------



## Hound Dog

marie99 said:


> Lake Chapala has been rated by National Geographic as the 2nd best climate in the world. We are over 5000 ft in the mountains. Homes have no heating and no air conditioning. Little or no humidity. Also referred to as the Land of Eternal Spring. About an hour south of Guadalajara (2nd largest city in Mexico). Ajijic, San Antonio and Chapala are all popular villages on the north shore. Lake Chapala is home to the largest expat community outside Canada or the U.S. with almost 20,000 foreigners living here. In fact there are people from over 30 countries living here.


Tell me, marie99, where is the best climate in the world and the third best climate in the world? Since you are aware of these measurements, perhaps you could share them with us. Personally, I always thought Moshe, Tanzania had the second best climate in the world. One of us is mistaken.

Where do you derive the statistical point that Lake Chapala is the home of the largest expat community outside Canada or the U.S. with almost 20,000 foreigners living (here)." Do you mean the largest "expat" colony on earth? If that is your assertion then you are way off the mark.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, marie99, where is the best climate in the world and the third best climate in the world? Since you are aware of these measurements, perhaps you could share them with us. Personally, I always thought Moshe, Tanzania had the second best climate in the world. One of us is mistaken.
> 
> Where do you derive the statistical point that Lake Chapala is the home of the largest expat community outside Canada or the U.S. with almost 20,000 foreigners living (here)." Do you mean the largest "expat" colony on earth? If that is your assertion then you are way off the mark.


She did quote a source for the "2nd best climate" claim (Natl Geographic), although I haven't been able to find where they rated climates. As far as the largest expat community, I think it refers to the number of US citizens living outside the country. It is an often stated statistic. Whether it is true or not, I have no idea.


----------



## conklinwh

I think pretty clear that even with removing the coasts/heat that there is a plethora of opportunities in the higher elevations and at least one advocate for each. In fact, I think to some extent that we are all shills for where we live whether it is actually wonderful or as someone said in a previous thread, misery loves company.
Everyone really needs sort out what is important to them including expat population, to size of town, to proximity to other cities, to distance to the border, to cost of living, to language proficiency etc. The only real way to see is to try a couple and I believe that the initial base had Guanajuato & Queretaro which is certainly a good start.


----------



## marie99

Hound Dog said:


> Tell me, marie99, where is the best climate in the world and the third best climate in the world? Since you are aware of these measurements, perhaps you could share them with us. Personally, I always thought Moshe, Tanzania had the second best climate in the world. One of us is mistaken.
> 
> Where do you derive the statistical point that Lake Chapala is the home of the largest expat community outside Canada or the U.S. with almost 20,000 foreigners living (here)." Do you mean the largest "expat" colony on earth? If that is your assertion then you are way off the mark.


From what I understand Kenya is supposed to have been rated as the Best climate in the world (but if you asked the local Mexicans, they'll tell the best climate is in 'heaven'.) One of my clients actually lived in Kenya before moving to Lake Chapala, and he said the weather was very similar but he would have chosen Chapala over Kenya as the first choice. (each to their own)

I don't have the reference, but it has been commonly known by everyone in the Lake Chapala area that a National Geographic article proclaimed Lake Chapala as the second best climate in the world. Neil James, the founder of the Lake Chapala Society, some 45 years ago, quoted a National Geographic article saying this.

When you live here, it is most believable. This place is known as the land of eternal spring with an average temperature of 74 degrees. We do have seasons but more subtle, with it never being too cold or too hot.

I have never heard where the 3rd best climate was so have no idea. I imagine there are many opinions on which are the best climates and I suppose it is somewhat subjective, depending on the research backing it up.

As far as largest expat community; I couldn't tell you if it is the largest expat community in the world. What I meant was, to my knowledge, Lake Chapala has the largest number of Americans and Canadians outside Canada or the U.S.. There could be other places close, I don't know. I do recall an Article or two from International Living quoting Lake Chapala as the 'Worlds Largest Expat Community'. No one knows for sure how many of us are really here as most of us don't register in the U.S. or Canadian consulates. Mexican stats say there are more than a million Americans living in Mexico.

My estimated numbers come from my experience of living and working here. I have a company that has been bringing groups of Canadians and Americans to the area to see if this is a place for them, since 1996. If you have any provable statistics, I'd be most interested. 

I recently read an article called: Sell your Business and Retire Overseas by Marian F Cook and she said 
"a quarter of a million U.S citizens are leaving for Mexico every year. Every year, and that is expected to grow over the next five years. There is definitely an interest in alternative lifestyle. Some people move for financial reasons. You can usually live in Mexico for 30 to 50 percent of your typical monthly living expenses in the United States."

I have reason to believe she is correct. In May I was interviewed by a TV producer who is producing a show that will air in the fall (don't know which channel yet but he mentioned could be same channel as House Hunters, or Discovery channel). It will feature good retirement communities for Americans to move to where they can live on social security, and also have access to good health care. The same week I got a call from an author of Forbes magazine and she interviewed me for her new book coming out in 2012 and will give a name mention for my company. The book is saying why American women should move abroad in order to live a better lifestyle and she is featuring best retirement locations for them, and Lake Chapala Mexico wins again.


----------



## Hound Dog

marie99 said:


> From what I understand Kenya is supposed to have been rated as the Best climate in the world.............The book is saying why American women should move abroad in order to live a better lifestyle and she is featuring best retirement locations for them, and Lake Chapala Mexico wins again.


Thank you for the well thought-out response.

I think we all know that these "urban legends" begin to become accepted by most of us as truths over time and we all begin to believe them at least in the backs of our minds.

We live in the Ajijic village right on the shores of Lake Chapala at 5,000 feet and we also live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas in the Jovel Valley at 7,000 feet. There is no question that if one is personally fond of moderate temperatures, never too cold or too hot, and almost constant sunshine, the Lake Chapala area is a great place to live. San Cristóbal is another matter. It is an often much cooler climate and, importantly, a more changable climate. In Los Altos de Chiapas one can alternately experience the most crystal clear high mountain air imaginable with temperatures averaging in the 70s Fahrenheit during mid-day and plunging to near feezing at night. Profoundly exhilerating for humans but perhaps to be followed shortly by copious rains causing inundations and landslides a few hours later. Lake Chapala is notable for a fine and less capricious climate but which of these two climates is preferable and who presumes to know what most pleases the human soul in general? 

We spend our winters in the Chiapas Highlands when crystal clear, high- mountain days are a pleasure, and our summers at Lake Chapala when the dry landscape turns lush and green and we experience those fabulous thunderbumpers late on many days. Both places suit our needs with moderate highland climates but we both grew up in seriously different climates. I on the Gulf coastal plain of Alabama and my wife in the Ile de France region of France. Both of those lowland places had erratic climates somewhat marine influenced and both subject to some bracing winter cold on and off. The Gulf Coast of Alabama and the city of Paris are nice places and there are some among us who like Gulf breezes rustling through pines and palm trees as in Coastal Alabama and some prefer Paris when it´s freezing and one is enjoying a hot rum toddy in an enclosed Paris street cafe so there are things to be said for those places and people seeking to find an interesting place to retire must consider all of these elements.

For instance, we find San Cristóbal and Chiapas in general a far more interesting place culturally and in terms of exquisite beauty than Lake Chapala and the surrounding area. However, the climate at Lake Chapala is far more inticing. When the winter weather is right, however, we´d rather be in Mérida or Playa del Carmen or Lake Bacalar but, what the hell, I guess that´s God´s little joke on us as we meander through life on this planet. 

My favorite place is a large rural undulating property backed by beautiful mountains on the crystal clear Aegean Sea with occasional heroic wave activity followed by its normal calm surf in an arid climate reminiscent of the Croation Coast surrounded by olive orchards and vineyards (attended by others of course - we retirees aren´t stupid you know) and fragrant pine forests with a constant fresh sea breeze and moderate temperatures year round - say days at 75 degrees and nights at 40 degrees fahrenheit with almost constant sunshine except for tremendously exciting occasional thunderbumpers that come and go periodically and rather quickly. Since we lived in San Francisco for so many years we also require absolutely no fog. Within easy reach of this place but not within its immediate periphery, would be a large, beautiful and sophisticated city with myriad exotic restaurants serving fabulous East Indian and Thai and French and Arabic food from across North Africa and, and....but wait; no such place exists damnit. Oh well, I once lived in East Africa when I was a youngster and, perhaps I´ll move back to Mombasa and live on the beach nearby but, if I remember correctly, they are not that fond of caucasions there.

I guess Lake Chapala is it for today. Hopefully for tomorrow as well.


----------



## tepetapan

Sorry guys and gals but when it gets down to 72 I am in long pants and a vest. Far too cold for me at this point. I did all that in Chicago and hope to never see the time I have to wear more than shorts, a "T" shirt and flop flops more than a week at a time. 
Plus the fact I have not seen frost for over 10 years, ice and snow for over 14 years and wind chill is meaningless. 
To each their own I guess. I did not move to Mexico for the cool weather, but some do I guess.


----------



## TundraGreen

tepetapan said:


> I did not move to Mexico for the cool weather


Ditto.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is 72F at the moment and the sun is shining. We have neither a furnace nor air conditioning & like it that way. Even in the higher elevations in Mexico, where it can be cold in winter, central heating is not to be expected. If you like living indoors with heavy clothing, no insulation and no furnace, go for it; but we never did like that lifestyle, even when young, and in our old age we just couldn't bear it. Remember, Mexico lacks cheap firewood, coal, etc. You'll have to use Propane/Butane if you want heat.


----------



## Hound Dog

tepetapan said:


> Sorry guys and gals but when it gets down to 72 I am in long pants and a vest. Far too cold for me at this point. I did all that in Chicago and hope to never see the time I have to wear more than shorts, a "T" shirt and flop flops more than a week at a time.
> Plus the fact I have not seen frost for over 10 years, ice and snow for over 14 years and wind chill is meaningless.
> To each their own I guess. I did not move to Mexico for the cool weather, but some do I guess.


As you say, tepetapan, to each his own. Back in the 1970s we were married and lived in Mobile, a beautiful city as was New Orleans, a nearby city we often visited. Nice places with amenable climates in the early springs and pleasant autumns and usually mild winters but with often unpleasant humid hot summers. After two years in Mobile, I tricked my European raised wife into moving to cool and usually predictable San Francisco. On the finest days in San Francisco, the temperature hovers around the low to mid 70s Fahrenheit with intense sunshine once the morning fog burns off in the eastern precincts of that city. After all those years in San Francisco´s cool, moderate climate, no way were we moving to the intense heat and humidity of the Yucatan or the humid hot shores of Catemaco where we have visited frequently but would where we would never settle. To each his own, indeed. It´s fortunate we don´t all have the same tastes or we would be crowding each other out trying to settle in the same place and becoming warlike asserting our rights over that limited territory. Fortunately,you lake "tomatoes" and I like "tomahtoes".


----------



## Hound Dog

Double posting.


----------



## Hound Dog

Deleted by poster.


----------

